# Painted Safe Cure



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2016)

It's what I do when I get depressed. 

Not my best job, but I can scrub it off.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

good job Bear!! You know that the Browns Indian Queen Bitters bottles came painted, but not quite as varied in colors as your safe cure............Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 22, 2016)

They originally were painted, the Indian Queens?


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes, they were gold painted with black and yellow highlites all about the queens dress and boots. every great while there will be one on the bay with remnants of the original paint. I have seen one redone in its original décor, and they were quite striking.....Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

also her hair was painted, and sometimes the shield was painted too..........Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 22, 2016)

Neat. Thank you, Andy. I didn't know that at all.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Bear, Go to Peachridge glass, and type in the search bar Brown's indian queen bitters bottle, and a pic of a painted one will come up in a color run of the bottles..........Andy


----------

